# Sardinia: almost a continent



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Herzeleid said:


> wonderful pics, i have family in alghero, and sardinia haves a special place in my heart, always go there when i can...


*Alghero*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierluigi-ricci/2676135439/

http://www.algherosardinia.net/
http://www.algheroweb.com/
http://www.ahonet.it/english/index.asp


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2006)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Any pics of the La Maddalena area? There used to be a U.S. Naval Base there a few years ago. Btw, I remember flying over the island of Sardinia a few years ago on a flight from Rome to Valencia, Spain.


in my flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Nebida coastline*


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sette Fratelli mountain*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomarulisa/4295775174/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Acquafredda Castle - Siliqua*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3170580223/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Barumini - Su Nuraxi *


















http://www.sardegnadigitallibrary.it/index.php?xsl=615&s=17&v=9&c=4461&id=76618&dim=176

Su Nuraxi is an important nuraghic archaeological site in Barumini, Sardinia. It was inscribed on the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites in 1997 as Su Nuraxi di Barumini.

Su Nuraxi simply means "the nuraghe" in Sardinian.

The complex is centered around a three-story tower built around 1500s BC. At this site Dr. Giovanni Lilliu discovered a fortified village that at times had been covered by ground and had become a hill. He did the first excavations here in the 1950s.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Monte d'Accoddi - Porto Torres (Sassari)*

The only Ziqqurat in the western Mediterranean, a prehistoric altar of Monte d'Accoddi.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/francocerniglia/2178059143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francocerniglia/2179011744/in/photostream/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Bruncu Spina - Fonni (Gennargentu Mountain)*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/carloalessio77/2172676754/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I'm glad it preserves it's classic European citiscape kay:.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> in my flickr


Grazie mille. kay:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Sardinia is heaven on earth.. it has been on my travel list for a loooooong time.. hope to visit it one day..


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Tharros*


















http://www.sardegnadigitallibrary.it/index.php?xsl=615&s=17&v=9&c=4461&id=3091

*Tharros* was an ancient city on the west coast of Sardinia, Italy, and is currently an archaeological site near the village of San Giovanni di Sinis, municipality of Cabras, in the Province of Oristano. It is located on a peninsula that forms the northern cape of the Bay of Oristano, the cape of San Marco. Tharros, mentioned by Ptolemy and in the Itineraries, seems to have been one of the most important places on the island.

Archaeological research done in the area of Tharros has established that in the eighth century BCE the town was founded by Phoenicians. On the remains of a former nuragic village on top of the hill called Su Muru Mannu they founded a tophet, an open air sacred place common for several installations of Phoenicians in the western Mediterranean, and seen as a first sign of colonization and urbanization. Excavations have shown that from the eighth century BCE until the abandonment of Tharros in the 10th century CE the place was inhabited, first by Phoenicians, then by the Punics and then under Roman domination. The town was abandoned under pressure of the incursions of Saracen raiders. The site was used for centuries after that as a quarry for building materials for the surrounding villages and towns. Certainly there has always been a strong Sardic element during the whole time of its existence. An inscription records the repair of the road from Tharras to Cornus as late as the reign of the emperor Philip. (De la Marmora, Voy. en Sardaigne, vol. ii. pp. 359, 477.) The Antonine Itinerary correctly places it 18 miles from Cornus and 12 from Othoca (modern Santa Giusta near Oristano). 

The area is now an open air museum and still excavations are done bringing to light ever more details of the past of this town. What is to be seen is most of the period of Roman domination or early Christianity. Amongst the interesting structures is the tophet itself, the bath installations, the temple foundations and a part of the area with houses and artisan workshops.

Most of the artifacts can be found in the Archaeological Museum at Cagliari, in the Antiquarium Arborense and the Archaeological Museum of the town of Cabras.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*San Baltolu di Luras*, S'ouzzastru, the _Olivastro_ , named national monument, is a 3000 years old olive tree.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/clarian/2361208454/sizes/l/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

bela Sardinia :drool:


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Isili - Lake Is Barrocus* and a characteristic local train for tourist in the municipality of Isili, central Sardinia.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cagliari*

















[/QUOTE]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/4125434461/

Cagliari (Sardinian pronunciation: Casteddu) is the capital of the island of Sardinia. Cagliari's Sardinian name Casteddu literally means castle. It has about 160,000 inhabitants, or about 400,000 including the outlying townships (metropolitan area): Elmas, Assemini, Capoterra, Selargius, Sestu, Monserrato, Quartucciu, Quartu Sant'Elena.

An ancient city with a long history, Cagliari has seen the occupation of several civilisations. Seat of the important University of Cagliari and the Primate Roman Catholic archdiocese of Sardinia, the city is an important regional cultural, educational, political and artistic centre, known for its diverse Art Nouveau architecture, vibrant nightlife and several monuments. It is also Sardinia's economic and industrial hub, having one of biggest ports in the Mediterranean sea, an international airport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cagliari
http://visit-cagliari.it/en.html#
http://www.provinciadelsole.it/eng/index.html


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sassari*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/carloalessio77/4314491424/

Sassari is an Italian city in Sardinia. It is the second-largest in terms of population with about 130,000 inhabitants, or about 300,000 when including the metropolitan area. As one of the oldest cities on the island, it contains a considerable collection of art.

Over time, Sassari has been ruled by the Genoese, the Pisans, the Aragonese, the Catalans, the Spanish and the Austrians, all which have contributed to Sassari's historical and artistic heritage. Sassari is a city rich in art, culture and history, and is well-known for its beautiful "palazzi" and its elegant, neo-classical piazzas, such as Piazza d'Italia (Square of Italy) and the Teatro Civico (Civic Theatre).

As Sardinia's second most important city after Cagliari, it has a considerable amount of cultural, touristic, commercial and political importance in the island. The city's economy mainly relies on tourism and services, however also partially on research, construction, pharmaceuticals and the petroleum industry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sassari


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Surtana Valley - Supramonte Area*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/voyager7000/2900257262/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Bugerru*, southwest Sardinia


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Linas Mountain* near Vallermosa and Villacidro


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aska360/4329987041/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Waterfall 'Sa Spendula'* - Villacidro


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/taurielloanimaliorchidee/4362879192/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Portu Pedrosu*, a small fjord in the Province of Ogliastra.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gix1969/2738101098/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Castelsardo - Sant'Antonio Abate cathedral*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcello_t/3115848281/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Winter in Mandrolisai Area *


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitaltool/2203864584/


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

^^

*Castelsardo - Sant'Antonio Abate cathedral*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/3828267342/


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

*BARBAGIA - Mamoiada*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ketosea/2346616959


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

*Cala Tinnari* - Trinità d'Agultu


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/2368570222/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Desert Piscinas*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/onezid/4174140068/

*Desert Piscinas* is an area that is located in western Sardinia, in the municipality of Arbus and extends for approximately 5 km2. It is considered one of the few deserts are in Europe, along with the Tabernas Desert, the desert Accona and the desert of Agriate in Corsica.

The dunes, which stretch from the coast inland to about 2 km, reaching a height of about 100 m and are shaped by winds blowing from the sea.


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

*Grotta del bue marino* - Dorgali/Cala Gonone

The name comes from the presence of the Monk Seal, the rarest seals in the Mediterranean (sea cow called by the locals), which until the eighties came to raise their cubs in the cave.


















*Cala luna (moon creek)* - Dorgali


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

felis e thenightdriver, thanks for the support! kay:


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Chia beach*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478820909/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flumendosa lake - Seulo*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mark78/351861970/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Nuorese area*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4266086747/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Carloforte - San Pietro Island*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/danyc80/4134138320/

Carloforte is a fishing and resort town of located on Isola di San Pietro (Saint Peter's Island), approximately 7 km off the South Western Coast of Sardinia.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful island! It definitely worths a visit.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

+1


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Tuerredda beach*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefano_ruggeri/1657242530/


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

*Altopiano La Giara* *- Giara Table land*



















La Giara is a plateau of volcanic origin,covered by all the typical species of the Mediterranean flora (cork oaks, wild pear, bushes, myrtle, cistus..) 
The reputation of the plateau, at an international level, is due to the presence of the famous horses of Giara "who live in the wild, perfectly integrated into the environment. These horses are a mixed of normal horses and ponies. Their presence on Giara is very old,probably brought by the Phoenicians.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

^^









http://www.provincia.mediocampidano...p;jsessionid=1625D04390913C08270C633FAEE0307B


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

*Discesa dei Candelieri* - *candlesticks descent*











The descent of the candlestick, or the "great feast" of Sassari and beyond. It is celebrated on the eve of the Assumption for more than seven hundred years in honor of the Virgin of the Assumption to thank the Virgin for having delivered the city from some terrible plague, the last of which dates from 1652,that killed nearly all the inhabitants of the city.


----------



## other page (Feb 7, 2006)

What an incredible place, looks awe inspiring...especially with all the amazing looking cliffs, caves and rock formations. Would love to visit!!!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*"Sa Fraigada" Forest - Nughedu San Nicolò*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/astheworld/sets/72157602216888148/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Chia Beach*










Chia (pronounced /kia/) or Baia di Chia is a coastal area in southern Sardinia, which is part of the municipality of Domus de Maria in the Province of Cagliari.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4479425264/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478818705/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4479381772/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4479385148/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478742929/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4479389582/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful sandy beaches kay:.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Orroli - Nuraghe Arrubiu*










The Nuraghe Arrubiu is one of the most important prehistoric monuments in Sardinia. It's monument with a complex plan of the type known as pentalobate, this means that five towers were built around the central tower. It's called "Arrubiu"as in sardinian language means red..... lichens give the red color to the stones. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4143902945/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Artificial lake of San Sebastiano - Isili (Sarcidano Area)*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio_romano_liscia/3800662031/in/set-72157606268205458/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*La Cinta beach - San Teodoro*










http://www.santeodoroturismo.it/indexen_GB.php
http://www.visitsanteodoro.com/en/index.htm









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucabardazzi/2397723783/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorella/2787010348/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2169498573/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Aggius*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/carla_piccolini/3505397512/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Quad Excursions*










http://www.escursioniorosei.com/en/escursioni.htm






















































































































Album by Escursioni Orosei- Flickr.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Gavoi - domus de janas*










*Domus de Janas* (Sardinian: "House of the Fairies" or of the "Witches") are a type of pre-historic chamber tombs found in the Mediterranean area, but typically in Sardinia. They consist of several chambers quarried out by the Ozieri and Beaker cultures, resembling houses in their layout.

More than 1000 of the rock-cut tombs are known on the island. They date to the Chalcolithic and Bronze Age. A necropolis of them at the site of Anghelu Ruju, near Alghero, consists of 36 tombs some carved with bulls' heads. Another large site is that of Sant'Andrea Priu at Bonorva, including 18 chambers: during the late Roman and Byzantine dominations it was turned into a cave church. Other sites can be found at Pimentel, Sedini, Villaperuccio, Ittiri and Porto Torres.

The shape of grottoes can vary from that of a rounded hut with conical or triangular ceiling. The walls are often decorated with magical reliefs. The corpses, painted with red ochre like the tomb's walls, were buried together with common life objects, jewels and tools. According to archaeologist Giovanni Lilliu, they were buried under shells of molluscs; according to other theories, they were left outside the tomb, being put inside only after they had reduced to a skeleton.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domus_de_Janas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ettorecavalli/1032220680/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*San Giovanni di Sinis - Sinis Peninsula*


















new&[email protected] ihttp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4466883421/









[email protected] http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2879013872/









new&[email protected] http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4470146557/

From this thread. Pics posted by jonio.



*Tharros ruins - Sinis Peninsula*









[email protected] http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahou90/3394498409/









[email protected] http://www.flickr.com/photos/barore_n79/501836704/sizes/l/

From this thread. Pics posted by jonio.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Asinara island*










Asinara (Italian for "Donkey-inhabited" but its name comes from Latin "Sinuaria" and means sinus-shaped island[citation needed]; Sardinian: S'Asinàra) is an Italian island of 51 km² in area and it's uninhabited. The island is located off the northwestern tip of Sardinia, and is mountainous in geography with steep, rocky coasts. Because fresh water is scarce trees are sparse and low scrub is the predominant vegetation. Part of the national parks system of Italy, the island was recently converted to a wildlife and marine preserve. It is home to a population of wild Albino Donkeys from which the island takes its name.

As an extension of the larger island, Asinara is the second largest island of Sardinia after Sant'Antioco.

Human habitation on the island dates back to prehistory, with Domus de Janas (sprites' houses) near Campu Perdu. Carved into soft limestone, the constructions are unique to the island.

Because of its central position in the Mediterranean, Asinara was known and used by Phoenicians, Greeks, and Romans.

In 1997 Asinara was established as a National Park, and is now nature reserve. Its natural beauty, unspoiled by the sparse human settlement, made it an ideal candidate.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asinara

More info:
http://www.sardegnaturismo.it/index.php?xsl=87&s=6210&v=2&c=3194&t=7
http://www.stintino.net/AsinaraUK.htm









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giuseppe86/2987721552/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3774359863/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3775656491/in/set-72157621903636690/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3776480070/in/set-72157621903636690/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Serpentara island - Villasimius*










Serpentara island is a small island situated 4 km south-east of Sardinia. The area is 134 hectares and is uninhabited.

In the highest point (54 m) is the Tower of St. Louis, used during the Spanish domination for the sighting of the Saracen ships that infested the coasts of Sarrabus.

The island is part of the natural marine reserve "Capo Carbonara".

http://www.ampcapocarbonara.it/e_dovesiamo.htm









http://www.flickr.com/photos/veronicaf/3881994460/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2627904460/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samyg79/2754690349/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonellar/1261547359/


...and...*Porto Giunco beach and tower - Villasimius*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anntatti/3806475939/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anntatti/3806488701/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Temple of Antas - Fluminimaggiore*










The Temple of Antas is an ancient Carthaginian-Roman temple in the commune of Fluminimaggiore, southern Sardinia. It is located in an area colonized by the Carthaginians and then by the Romans, attracted by its iron and lead deposits.

It consists of a Roman temple, under whose steps are the remains of the Carthaginian one, which was dedicated to the god Sid Addir, a later incarnation of the local god Sardus Pater Babai, the main male divinity of the Nuragic civilization.

The fore section of the temple includes six columns, with a height of some 8 meters, with Ionic capitals. Originally a triangular pediment was also present. The cella was accessed through two side openings and had a mosaic-covered pavement, part of which has been preserved. The temple was provided with two square reservoirs, which housed the water for the sacred rites of purification.

The archaeological area of temple includes a small necropolis, remains of an ancient Nuragic village (13th-10th centuries BC), Roman quarries of limestone and an ancient path connecting the temple to a sacred cave where the water cult was practiced.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Antas

http://www.startuno.it/en/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanesya/4650157406/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4170904561/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasaba/2834924385/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/desmobts/4298332716/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanopuddu/3856846931/


----------



## hektiano (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice pics! Belle fotografie!!!! 

Sono molto felice, perché quest'estate visiterò Sardegna per la prima volta. 
Thanks from The Netherlands. Grazie!


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

hektiano said:


> Nice pics! Belle fotografie!!!!
> 
> Sono molto felice, perché quest'estate visiterò Sardegna per la prima volta.
> Thanks from The Netherlands. Grazie!


Bello! Dove andrai?


----------



## hektiano (Oct 17, 2007)

w3deco said:


> Bello! Dove andrai?


Andrò ad Alghero, Olbia e Oristano. 
Resterò per 10 notte, perché voglio vedere la isola intero


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

w3deco said:


> *Ogliastra - Cala Goloritzè*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

hektiano said:


> Andrò ad Alghero, Olbia e Oristano.
> Resterò per 10 notte, perché voglio vedere la isola intero


Amico se vuoi vedere l'isola per intero, non fermarti ad Oristano...scendi ancora verso sud e Cagliari!


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Pool of Santa Gilla - Cagliari*










*The Stagno di Santa Gill*a or *Stagno di Cagliari* (literally ‘Pool of Cagliari’) is a coastal lagoon at the mouths of the rivers Cixerri and Mannu near Cagliari, on the Golfo degli Angeli in southern Sardinia. It has been designated as a wetland site of international importance under the Ramsar Convention since 1976 and is ranked among the most important of such areas in the European Union.

The area of the lagoon has substantially reduced during the 20th century, due to expanding populations in the nearby settlements of Cagliari, Capoterra and Elmas, and to the construction of salt pans, roads and industrial plants. The current area is less than 13 km².

The fauna present include a great variety of bird species and it is one of the main European migration sites for the Greater Flamingo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stagno_di_Cagliari









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3220019181/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio_romano_liscia/2809578002/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2534792292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bside73/1354837526/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/4314063059/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soleride/4125015788/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soleride/4125015862/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2179866225/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Necropolis and Canyon of Tuvixeddu - Cagliari*










Right in the middle of the city, in the district of Sant’Avendrace, lies the largest Punic necropolis of the Mediterranean area, in terms of extension and sepulchres. The necropolis has been inaccessible for a long time, and was left in state of abandon. It was constituted by well tombs, giving access to the funeral chambers properly said, some of which were finely decorated. The most beautiful of these tombs are the Fighter Tomb, representing a warrior in the act of throwing its lance, and the Urèo Tomb, representing a cobra, a sacred snake for the ancient Egyptian populations. But the site also includes a Roman necropolis, with a typology of sepulchres called “Arcosolio”, ( the typical sepulchres of the catacombs, with the sarcophagus embedded into a niche and covered by an arch) and another typology called Colombari (consisting of a niche in which the ashes of the dead people were deposited). The funeral ornaments found inside the tombs are now exhibited at the National Archaeological Museum.

http://www.cagliari.at/web/en/cagliari/tuvixeddu.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/33211409/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elisabetta_tuveri/382026256/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topyti/3274299905/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomarulisa/4399127576/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/417513115/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/417509686/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francocerniglia/3049894344/


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

^^


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

kay:


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Gorroppu Canyon - Supramonte area*










Europe's most profound gorge, cut deep (450 m) into the Supramonte karst plateau by Flumineddu river. 2 hours to arrive (only by foot), and then at least another 1.5 hours to reach the finish.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielepala/3310798157/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cnichele65/2835725999/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergiocanobbio/3905989079/in/set-72157622346997557/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergiocanobbio/3889078809/in/set-72157622346997557/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergiocanobbio/3889078443/in/set-72157622346997557/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergiocanobbio/3906768146/in/set-72157622346997557/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cala Domestica - Buggerru*










Set in a wild corner of the south-western coast, among white calcareous cliffs, the inlet of *Cala Domestica* delights the eyes of the spectator with a beach covered in fine sand mixed with gravel, with rocks dotted all around, as well as being hemmed in by dunes punctuated by rich scented vegetation in stark chromatic contrast with the unbelievable blue of the sea.

The beach is found in a mining zone, and therefore on view, are the ruins of the buildings associated with the nearby mines; the stores or the depositories of the minerals to be embarked, but also tunnels that lead to the so-called Caletta, a reserved and very intimate beach, in which the mouth of a stream is found. In front, on the calcareous peninsula that looks to the south, the view is dominated by a solitary Spanish tower.

The area is particularly loved by scuba fishing enthusiasts or simply by those wishing to take a dip in its uncontaminated waters, perhaps with a mask and flippers to discover the treasures that are hidden below the waterline. 

http://www.sardegnaturismo.it/index.php?xsl=108&s=4528&v=2&c=3097&t=1









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ettorecavalli/1031437647/









http://www.domusdejanas.org/it/sardegna-occidentale.html









http://www.sulcisiglesiente.eu/site/escursioni_in_barca.asp


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cedrino lake - Dorgali*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/thursdaynext/547555799/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/3548487152/in/set-72157604670366744/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

endeed a big necropolis :uh: lovely gallery people...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm shocked of all the diversity! Sometimes looks like if it was in Asia, other times in Europe, other times in America. It's almost unbelievable to think it belongs to the Mediterranean sea.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ The name of the thread is "almost a continent"... 

Thanks everybody!







Sardinia awaits!


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sardinian's Cities*









http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sardegna



*Cagliari from the sea*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cagliari









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanessazan/1423073115/

------

*Sassari visual*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sassari









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/2392174333/in/set-72157604283356144/

------

*Quartu Sant'Elena (metropolitan area of Cagliari)*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartu_Sant'Elena









http://www.marenostrum.it/guida-sardegna/sardegna-sud/

------

*Olbia*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olbia









http://www.scterranova.it/sito/luoghi/olbia/

------

*Alghero*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alghero









http://www.alghero-homeholidays.com/

------

*Nuoro*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuoro









http://www.nuoro2.org/nuoro.php

------

*Oristano*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oristano










------

*Iglesias*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iglesias










------

*Carbonia*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonia,_Italy


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Stones of Sardinia*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/2433852288/in/set-72157604670366744/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ogliastra/3597067521/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorafile/3550703923/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yoanngrange/3867752073/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cieloterra/3974579093/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cieloterra/3974582339/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2101671636/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/4438905000/in/set-72157604670366744/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/3952768529/in/set-72157604670366744/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2539815844/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Las Plassas Castle - Marmilla area*










Raised at the beginning of the 12th century in a dominating position over the inhabited centre, the Castle of Marmilla had a great importance in the age of local kingdoms, as it marked the boundary walls of the kingdom of Arborea; thus, it covered a military-strategic function within the control of the reign. Several construction stages were revealed by excavation campaigns, which brought to light internal spaces, towers, walkways, lodgings, warehouses, cisterns and a bailey. Daily life at the manor, its history, economy between the 11th and the 15th century can be experienced thanks to the Museum of Las Plassas Castle, hosted in the village in a typical house of Campidano, dating from the 19th century.









http://www.provincia.mediocampidano...p;jsessionid=7727FCF51C58BB18219EA97A9067C3CE


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Isola Piana (Capo Caccia) - Alghero*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/3515261526/in/set-72157604670366744/


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

*Rally d'Italia race storming Gonnosnò countryside and Mount Grighine windfarms*


















http://i45.tinypic.com/261zpr6.jpg









http://i47.tinypic.com/313rtbb.jpg

*Coiluna lake, Alà dei Sardi (OT)*


















http://i46.tinypic.com/24e2of4.jpg









http://i47.tinypic.com/2qamteb.jpg


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Gulf of Oristano*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/desaparecido/3111358293/


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

*basilica of Saccargia*



The Basilica of the Holy Trinity in Saccargia, is a Pisan Romanesque church in the territory of the municipality in the province of Sassari, it was completed in 1116.









www.panoramio.com/photos/original/7401217.jpg


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Gusana lake - Gavoi*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/2515131353/in/set-72157604670366744/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Gulf of Cagliari from the airplane*










The Golfo degli Angeli ("Gulf of the Angels"), also known as Golfo di Cagliari ("Gulf of Cagliari") is a large bay in southern Sardinia facing the Tyrrhenian Sea. It is enclosed between the Capo Carbonara from east and the Isola dei Cavoli and Capo Spartivento from west. Its coasts are partly sandy and partly rocky, including only a few harbours. In the middle of the gulf is a Sant'Elia promontory, part of the territory of Cagliari, Sardinia's capital, which also houses the most important port.
The most famous beach is that of Poetto, near Cagliari, while important wetlands are the Stagni ("ponds") of Capoterra, Cagliari and Molentargius. Also notable is the archaeological site of Nora.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golfo_degli_Angeli









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincenzovacca/4583356295/

Large Version


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Mouth of the river Coghinas*










The Coghinas is a river of northern Sardinia. With a length of 115 km, it is the third longest river of the island behind the Tirso and the Flumendosa.
It has a drainage basin of 2551 km².
The Coghinas's springs are located on the Mountains of Alà, in the province Olbia-Tempio; it flows into the Gulf of Asinara in the area of the towns of Badesi and Valledoria.
In order to capture excess water for use when needed, and for flood control and electricity generation, two dams have been built, which have created the Lake Coghinas and the Lake of Casteldoria.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/3661547465/in/set-72157604670366744/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2422939716/


----------



## amado (Oct 14, 2009)

i like so much this place.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cape Malfatano and Tuerredda beach*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/4115420289/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giuseppefalletta/2103511731/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoramo/4520066929/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giuseppefalletta/2103512167/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/garaufabio/4508097159/


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

^^
Tuarredda beach is a paradise for eyes..
this is not a fake!!










http://italia.trovaspiagge.it/images/photo_beach/Sardegna/tuerredda-2.jpg


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ Tuerredda is fantastic!


----------



## hektiano (Oct 17, 2007)

thenightdriver said:


> Amico se vuoi vedere l'isola per intero, non fermarti ad Oristano...scendi ancora verso sud e Cagliari!


Ah,no..il mio sbaglio invece, voglio dire che i nostri Hotels siamo ad Oristano, Olbi e Alghero. 
Vogliamo vedere tutto la isola (o continente )
Anche il sud (per esempio Cagliari ed i stagni in vicino)!

Che cosa tu consigli per vedere?


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Mediterranean vegetation is beautiful, looking those shores covered in trees and bushes made my day (well, what's left of it) .


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

hektiano said:


> Ah,no..il mio sbaglio invece, voglio dire che i nostri Hotels siamo ad Oristano, Olbi e Alghero.
> Vogliamo vedere tutto la isola (o continente )
> Anche il sud (per esempio Cagliari ed i stagni in vicino)!
> 
> Che cosa tu consigli per vedere?


Ti rispondo anche io... 

Cagliari è a un'ora di macchina da Oristano. Quindi ti consiglierei di andare a visitare Cagliari, città grande, storica e turistica. Oltre ai suoi stagni e saline che sono dei parchi naturali.

Vicino a Cagliari, sia nella costa est che nella costa ovest ci sono tante bellissime spiagge (per esempio Chia e Tuerredda a ovest, Villasimius e Costa Rei a est).

Vicino al paese turistico di Pula (sulla costa ovest non lontano da Chia) c'è l'area archeologica di Nora. Città punico-fenicia.

Poi ti consiglio anche la città nuragica "Su Nuraxi" (patrimonio UNESCO) di Barumini (a metà strada tra Oristano e Cagliari).

Poi ci sarebbero tanti altri posti, ma mi sembra di aver capito che non ci starai tantissimo tempo e che avete base a Oristano, Olbia e Alghero.


----------



## hektiano (Oct 17, 2007)

w3deco said:


> Ti rispondo anche io...
> 
> Cagliari è a un'ora di macchina da Oristano. Quindi ti consiglierei di andare a visitare Cagliari, città grande, storica e turistica. Oltre ai suoi stagni e saline che sono dei parchi naturali.
> 
> ...


Grazie per il tuo rispondo!
Starò solo due settimane e voglio vedere un 'po di archeologica e naturo da Sardegna. 
Grande informazione...grazie!


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

hektiano said:


> Ah,no..il mio sbaglio invece, voglio dire che i nostri Hotels siamo ad Oristano, Olbi e Alghero.
> Vogliamo vedere tutto la isola (o continente )
> Anche il sud (per esempio Cagliari ed i stagni in vicino)!
> 
> Che cosa tu consigli per vedere?


_Da non perdere_: Stintino (spiaggia di La Pelosa) e Castelsardo + Altare Preistorico di Monte d'Accoddi (unica ziqqurat in Europa) + Sassari (grande città con molti monumenti, musei, parchi, etc).

_Assolutamente da non perdere_: Cala Luna (Dorgali - Nuoro) + Berchida (Siniscola, Nuoro) + tutte le baronie e barbagie (Tiscali, Su Gologone, Su Gorroppu, Supramonte, etc).

Per tutte le informazioni: *www.sardegnaturismo.it*

Buon viaggio!


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Aritzo*










Aritzo, is a village in the Province of Nuoro located about 80 km north of Cagliari. This village is the perfect mountain destination, both in winter and in summer, and is the starting point for all excursions in the Gennargentu regions. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4282638224/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bibba/2796973651/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryluen/4115124368/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryluen/4095349109/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4230878607/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryluen/4110420806/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryluen/4109655875/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Aymerich castle - Laconi*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4290072631/in/set-72157623406649268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4290802716/in/set-72157623406649268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4290808594/in/set-72157623406649268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4290064617/in/set-72157623406649268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4290087543/in/set-72157623406649268/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4290816646/in/set-72157623406649268

From this cristianocani's album on flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Santu Lussurgiu*










Santu Lussurgiu is a village 503 meters above sea level situated at the edge of the massive extinct volcanic mountain called Montiferru (Iron Mountain) in the province of Oristano. It is located in center-western Sardinia, and is one of the best-preserved historical villages on the island. 

The village is situated in the crater of a volcano extinct for millions of years. Forests of Oak and Chestnut trees encircle the village and its mountainous location.

There is a great abundance of and natural sources for water in the area. Forests of Oaks, Bay, Holly, Chestnut and Cherry trees alternate with fields cultivated with olive trees and grapes. In every season it is possible to see in the surrounding pastures, sheep, and herds of bue rosso, a special breed of red beef cattle typical to this area of Sardinia, as well as horses of Anglo-Arab-Sardinian lineage.

At a distance of 15 miles are found the salt marsh ponds of the Sinis with their population of herons and flamingos constituting an ecosystem of enormous environmental interest. The territory around Santu Lussurgiu accommodates many different forms of wildlife from the mountain wild boar, ermines, and several different kinds of Hawks, Thrush, and a special Sardinian woodcock. 

As well as endangered species like the Grifone (a native vulture), the Peregrine Falcon, Mouflon (a unique species of Ungulate), the Sardinian red deer, the Sardinian hare and Sardinian wild cats. Santu Lussurgiu is also located within the heart of the richest archaeological zone of Sardinia.

http://www.comunesantulussurgiu.it/sanlux_bill.asp









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carloalessio77/1038686168/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1063110420/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicofae/3471944856/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gab79/2497425018/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carloalessio77/2483830933/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauronster/2486309877/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carloalessio77/1036668779/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Castelsardo*










Castelsardo was founded in the XII century by the Genovese family of Doria. It is situated on the summit of a rocky promontory in a strategic position dominating the harbour. The castle and fortifications were built in this time period. Beginning in the second half of the XV century, Castelsardo belonged to the Aragonians. Today, it's considered an important commercial centre for characteristic craftsmanship and is most famous for its baskets made of woven vegetal fibres.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matteomigliorini/4462415518/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matteomigliorini/4462415630/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cnichele65/2830218356/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mammal/3830466069/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rivertay/2902275021/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiorenzos/225210465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anntatti/2265038559/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anntatti/2265029829/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Carloforte - San Pietro Island*










About Carloforte: Wikipedia

Carloforte is a fishing and resort town located on Isola di San Pietro (Saint Peter's Island), approximately 7 km off the South Western Coast of Sardinia.

Carloforte was founded in the 18th century by some 30 families of coral fishers, originally from Pegli, near Genova, Liguria. They had left their home town and had settled in the island of Tabarka, off the coast of Tunisia, to fish for coral. After a century or so, the coral in that area was exhausted and so the families set off back to Italy and found there was plenty of coral in the sea off the west coast of Sardinia. They asked the King of Sardinia Charles Emmanuel III for permission to settle on San Pietro Island. When he granted them permission, the name Carloforte (Charles' Fort) was given to the town they established there, in honour of the king. To this day Carloforte maintains strong cultural ties with the town of Pegli. The population still speaks a variant of Genoese dialect called Tabarchino.

A street in Carloforte.The very early history of the town - and of San Pietro Island - may be linked to the so-called Children's Crusade of 1212. A local church (Chiesa dei Novelli Innocenti) whose foundations date back to the early 14th century was apparently built in honour of hundreds of children-crusaders who may have perished in a shipwreck just off the island on their way to North Africa during a gale. In truth, historical evidence of this event is actually scant and would need to be researched further. The church is called Chiesa dei Novelli Innocenti and is located within the town perimeter.

Modern-day Carloforte's principal sources of revenue are fishing, tourism, and remittances from the many merchant mariners around the world who hail from Carloforte. Frequent (hourly) ferry services connect the recently expended port of Carloforte with the Sardinian mainland at Portovesme as well as Calasetta, a similar fishing port on Sant'Antioco Island.

To the North of the town (at the La Punta locale) is a former tuna-processing plant linked to the once-vibrant tuna fishing tonnare industry on the island. The buildings are undergoing renovation to some extent and may possibly be used to house a museum dedicated to the industry. Some of the buildings are in ruin, but remain of great architectural interest. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/valesub/3666043540/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danyc80/4134138320/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/18888821/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/uomoinmare/2051347564/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erredoppia/205848998/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aculnaig972/4365145872/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unita36/3139752486/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiomagno/161945450/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/landismar/2629931979/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*The Bue Marino caves - Dorgali*










Probably the most famous cave of Sardinia, because of the location right at a beautiful cove. High and bright white limestone cliffs above the turquoise water of the Mediterranean Sea, and a cave at the foot of the cliff. The boats from nearby Cala Gonon, the harbour of Dorgali, land right here at the cave entrance. But for less adventurous there is also a footpath through a tunnel down the cliff from the parking lot above.
This cave was named after Bue Marino, the Mediterranean monk seal or sea ox. It was famous for colony of those seals, but they have vanished now. Some say as a result of tourism, but scientific research found some circumstantial evidence, that they naturally move their location now and then. Probably they will return, especially as the area is now part Golfo di Orosei National Park.
The cave is famous for its huge passages and chambers, which are of impressive height. The first hall is lit by the reflection of the sea, and so it has an unearthy shimmering. Other halls show prehistoric engravings, which show that this cave was used by man for ten thousands of years.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aero2m/727846211/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/castefoto/2729055627/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tamata80/3595174318/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianniceccanti/3878577573/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gimmeahug/2765345193/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cscocciula/4220285320/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing sardinia italy


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Oristano*










Oristano (Sardinian: Aristanis) is a town and comune, chef-lieu of the province of Oristano, on the island of Sardinia. It has approximately 32,500 inhabitants.

Oristano was previously known by the Byzantines as Aristianis, and founded close to the Phoenician settlement of Othoca (now Santa Giusta). It acquired importance in 1070, when, reputedly as a result of the frequent Saracen attacks, archbishop Torcotorio made it the seat of the bishopric, which was previously in the nearby coastal town of Tharros. It also became capital of the giudicato ("judiciary", equivalent to a Duchy or Kingdom) of Arborea. Consequently, fortifications were designed, but the building thereof went on until judge Mariano II rose to power.
In medieval times Oristano vied for power over the whole island of Sardinia, and therefore waged wars against the other Sardinian kingdoms. which culminated in the attempt to conquer the whole island during the reign (1347–75) of Mariano IV and that of his daughter Eleanor (1375–1404). The giudicato of Arborea held out to be the last Sardinian kingdom to be conquered by the Catalan troops of the Kingdom of Aragon, in 1478 after the battle of Macomer. Thereafter, Oristano's history was that of the island of Sardinia, characterized by the Aragonese-Spanish (until 1708) and Piedmontese (from 1720) dominations.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniosanna/2309328397/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreier/3729668986/in/set-72157621468228639/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreier/3728594817/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baurecker/3786074276/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/priednis/478876990/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveclick71/3424547668/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annfrau/1650714367/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I could stay in Sardinia all life if possible :cheers:.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Piscinas - Arbus*










The cove is flanked for some hundred meters in the north side by a trail, which opens into a small hidden cove. On these beaches there are no trees, and it is not always easy to rent a sea umbrella, therefore we recommend you to bring one with you. The last dunes of Europe stretch along in this desert outpost, a taste of Africa in Sardinia. Despite the desert aspect, the dunes are rich of vegetation and are populated by various animals, like the Sardinian dear, which used to be under risk of extinction before settling in this area, counting on peace and distance from men (with the exception of tourists, but anyway they rarely go beyond the dunes border). The sea completes this idyllic pattern, a sea, needless to say, clean, limpid and blue, sometimes making this location one of the favourite spots for surfers in Italy, and sometimes offering calm and placid waters like in a swimming pool.
http://www.sardegna-vacanze.at/web/en/sardegna/piscinas.html



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/giulio_g/4574051497/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giulio_g/4574051081/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Capo Caccia (Cape Caccia) - Alghero*










Capo Caccia is situated a few kilometres from Alghero, on the southern point of a huge limestone triangle that wedges out into the sea. There are characteristic, impressive cliffs (nearly 300 m high) on its west side.
Capo Caccia is renowned for the underground labyrinth of mysterious caves discovered in 1700. The most famous one is Grotta di Nettuno (2500 m long) that can be reached by sea or on ground climbing the 656 steps of Escala del Cabirol that lead to the cave. 
http://www.sardegna.com/en/capo-caccia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/2595189632/in/set-72157604670366744/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Piazza d'Italia - Sassari*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandropatrizia/2577575589/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carloalessio77/4299441825/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Archipelago of La Maddalena*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/videoran/3783775272/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/videoran/3783777676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/videoran/3782967219/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Co^inadorza lake - Ovodda*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4157186717/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Basilica of Bonaria - Cagliari*










The hill of Bonaria is sited on the south-eastern part of the town of Cagliari.
In 1323 King Alfonso of Aragona placed his camp there in order to conquer the town and built a fortified castle and church.
In 1325 the King donated the church to the friars of The Order of Our Lady of Mercy. They built a convent and still live there nowadays.
The Order of Our Lady of Mercy was founded in Barcelona by St. Peter Nolasco to free the Christian slaves from the Moors. Many slaves were redeemed by the monks of Bonaria.
In 1370 a sailing-ship from Spain was caught in the middle of a violent storm. The whole shipment, including a heavy case, was thrown into the sea. As soon as the case touched the water, the storm suddenly calmed down miraculously.
The case was found at the port of Bonaria and opened by the friars: it contained a wonderful statue of the Madonna holding the infant Jesus in her left hand and a lit candle in her right one.
Soon, devotion for the Madonna spread both in the island and in the world, particularly among sailors who invoked her to be their protector.
The “conquistadores” gave the name Buenos Aires to the capital of Argentina as a sign of their devotion to the Madonna of Bonaria which, in fact, means “good air”.
On September 13th 1907, St. Pious X proclaimed the Madonna of Bonaria as the Highest Patron of Sardinia.
Pope Paul VI honored with his presence the celebration of her 6th centenary, the 24th of April 1970.
Pope John Paul II came to Bonaria as a pilgrim on October 20th, 1985.
On Sept, 7th 2008, Pope Benedict XVI came to honour Our Lady of Bonaria for the celebrations of the first Centenary of her proclamation as the highest Patron of Sardinia.

More info: http://www.bonaria.eu/public/index.php?pid=147









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauro1268/3266816317/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/svetj/374344151/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/2860264299/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andysen74/4605425903/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sant'Antioco*










Sant'Antioco is the name of both an island and a municipality (comune) in southwestern Sardinia, in the Province of Carbonia-Iglesias, in Sulcis zone. With a population of 11,730, the municipality of Sant'Antioco it is the island's largest community. It is also the site of ancient Sulci, considered the second city of Sardinia in antiquity.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3531869594/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Laveria Brassey - Abandoned mine*










Around 1900 Lord Brassey, a noble Englishman owner of the mining company operating near Arbus, ordered the construction of the washing plant of Naracauli, today known as "Laveria Brassey". Very little remains of this building although restoration actions have been recently undertaken. 

Ingurtosu, with Montevecchio and Monteponi, has been one of the most important mining reality of the island. The several yards of Ingurtosu mined the middle part of the long Montevecchio vein. The map illustrates into details the areas of the mine of Ingurtosu. With the neighboring mine of Gennamari Ingurtosu formed a single complex. Read on









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeproosen/3059034583/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*La Speranza beach - Alghero*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbranz/486616846/


----------



## psmeraldi (Jul 18, 2009)

*Villas near Porto Cervo*

Full gallery here

http://photos.paolosmeraldi.com/Tra...m-Sardinia-Foto/7078689_Z8BrB#531380807_SyWLn


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Tuttavista mountain - Galtellì*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/giselanto/2719565206/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Near Capo Testa - Santa Teresa di Gallura*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabrinasedda/2364257037/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Torre della Pelosa - Stintino*










The Torre della Pelosa was built in the sixteenth century, during the rule of Spain.
Saracen pirates were sowing terror and destruction among Sardinian population, when the Crown of Spain decided to intervene with a defence programme providing the construction of some coastal towers, in order to sight them.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunosky/2889728503/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cala Fighera - Cagliari*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dole/2222991105/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francocerniglia/3696420505/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gheorghia/4629700136/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2258407735/


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

*arbatax*


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Budelli - Maddalena archipelago*










Budelli is an island in the Maddalena archipelago, near the strait of Bonifacio in northern Sardinia, Italy. It is part of the La Maddalena National Park.
Budelli is located several hundred meters south of the Razzoli and Santa Maria islands. It has a surface of 1.6 km² and an overall coastal span of 12.3 km. The highest point is Monte Budello, at 87 m.
Budelli is considered one of the most beautiful island in the Mediterranean Sea. It is especially renowned for its Spiaggia Rosa ("Pink Beach"), in the south-eastern part of the island, which owes its typical color to microscopic fragments of corals and shells such as Miriapora truncata and Miniacina miniacea. Budelli is one of the four islands in the Maddalena archipelago that is uninhabited (along with Razzoli, Caprera, and Spargi.)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alisem/4065284903/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2006)

sulla destra la "spiaggia del cavaliere" (Isola di Budelli), di fronte il "Porto del Madonna" e sullo sfondo a sinistra l'Isola di Santa Maria.


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

*Ogliastra*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/4789876649/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/4789875443/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/4789858303/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/4790790108/


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

*Supramonte*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/4789851531/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/4790509360/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Belle! Ci sei stato di recente?

Questo porticciolo è quello di Santa Maria Navarrese?



felis said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/felisopus/4790790108/


----------



## gian.f (Aug 19, 2009)

*Lake Mulargia*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianpierofaedda/2695936578/


----------



## gian.f (Aug 19, 2009)

*Villa Piercy - Forest of Badde Salighes *


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianpierofaedda/4082923463/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

kay:

Benvenuto gian! Nice pics!


----------



## Black Stone (Sep 7, 2009)

gian.f said:


> *Villa Piercy - Forest of Badde Salighes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love this pics


----------



## gian.f (Aug 19, 2009)

w3deco said:


> kay:
> 
> Benvenuto gian! Nice pics!


ciao grazie del benvenuto!


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*La Maddalena Island*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertobizzini/310552057/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Corrasi Mountain*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/phoenietzsche/2335754250/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Arborea - Old Tower of Marceddì*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomarulisa/3594814361/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Barumini - Landscape*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3482742420/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Tratalias - Church of Santa Maria di Monserrat*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3178175142/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryluen/2917687407/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sette Fratelli mountain - Cannas River*










For the lovers of nature visiting the Southeast of Sardinia this park is a must see spot.
Along national route S.S. 125 (Orientale Sarda) that connects Cagliari with Castiadas and Muravera there is a spectacular countryside characterised by the canyon with the Cannas River that runs at the bottom of it and by a thick wood that extends to the road anticipating the natural reserve by the name of Parco dei Sette Fratelli (that in English means The Seven Brothers' park). The original State forest centre has been preserved since 1886 and with time, the protected area has been extended. Walking through the many well posted paths you will admire holm-oaks, cork-oaks, Mediterranean vegetation, alders, oleanders and willow trees. If you are lucky you might even see a fine example of the Sardinian deer together with wild boars and moufflons. Among the birds of prey the royal eagle is the only example left on these mountains where they have a high nest-building rate; there are also 115 vertebrate species, including amphibian, reptiles, birds and mammals that find a perfect habitat here.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigistrano/4871624729/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sadali*










Sadali is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Cagliari, Sardinia.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4938379908/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4938376202/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Mountain Landscape - Montresta/Villanova Monteleone*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio_romano_liscia/4467439471/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Gennargentu Mountain - Fonni*










Gennargentu (IPA: [dʒennarˈdʒɛntu]) is a large massif in central-southern Sardinia, encompassing the provinces of Nuoro and Ogliastra. It includes the highest peaks in the island, such as Punta La Marmora (1,834 m), Monte Spada (1,595 m), Punta Erba Irdes (1,676 m), Bruncu Spina (1,829 m) and Punta Paulinu (1,792 m).
The range forms part of the Gennargentu National Park. Geologically, its rocks are amongst the oldest in Europe, and have therefore a mild shape: rock types include schist, limestone and granite.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gennargentu

Fonni is a town and comune in Sardinia, in the province of Nuoro.
It is the highest town in Sardinia, and situated among fine scenery with some chestnut woods. Fonni is a winter sports centre with a ski lift to Monte Spada and Bruncu Spina.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fonni









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauropintus/3569832309/





































Pics by Flickr from this album


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

*Tavolara Island - Olbia* 









Tavolara is a small island off the northeast coast of Sardinia, Italy. The island is a limestone massif 5 kilometres long and 1 kilometre wide, with steep cliffs except at its ends. Its highest point, Monte Cannone, is 565 metres above sea level. A cove and beach can be found at each end of the island, Spalmatore di Fuori at the northeast, and Spalmatore di Terra at the southwest. Currently, the island is inhabited by only a handful of families, and has a small cemetery and summer restaurant. The water around the island is a popular spot for scuba diving. From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tavolara_Island


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

*Cagliari - Marina Piccola*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/5042864530/


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

*Sedilo - Santuario di Santu Antine (Sanctuary of St. Constantine)*












> *Horse races in honour of Santu Antine *
> On the 6th and 7th of July in various Sardinian villages, like Sedilo, Pozzomaggiore and Samugheo, a ritual horse race is organized dedicated to San Costantino: the Ardia.
> 
> The most famous “Ardia” is the one held in Sedilo, a small rural centre on Lake Omodeo. The event is organized in the natural amphitheater and out to the surrounding country where the small fifth century church of San Constantino appears that, according to the legend, was built by one of Scano di Montiferro's shepherd, taken prisoner by the Mori and freed by the saint. The word “ardia” comes from the Logudorese Sardinian word “bardiare” that means “to take watch”. Originally, in fact, it is likely that the race on horseback was used to defend the sanctuary from being raided. The horse riders and race remind us of how essential the religious aspect is of this place, and so do the thousands of believers who arrive every year to walk or bow down towards the sanctuary.
> ...


Full article: http://www.sardegnaturismo.it/index.php?xsl=87&s=6762&v=2&c=3221&t=1










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4769886382/

More images on: http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=ardia+di+san+costantino&m=text


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

*Trexenta landscape & archeology*











The area of the Trexenta, to the north-east of Cagliari, is a succession of greens and luxuriant countryside where orchards alternate with vineyards, olive-groves, and grain fields.
(full article: http://www.sardegnaturismo.it/en/territori/trexenta.html)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4669715291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4669713397/

On the last photo: an ancient tomb (3200 a.c.) called "Domus de Janas" (fairy houses). They were not the houses of spiteful fairies of Sardinian Mythology, but rather the last home of men who had reunited the whole island under a unitary culture, the Ozieri culture.


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

*Cagliari - Botanical gardens*












> The botanical Gardens are in the centre of Cagliari, just before the side exit for “San Giovanni di Dio” Hospital.
> It has a surface of 5 hectares and is organised in 4 areas, according to species: Mediterranean, Tropical, succulent herbs and medicinal herbs.
> Designed by the architect Gaetano Cima, the garden was built in the second half of the eighteen hundreds on a nice archaeological hill, with important finds from the Roman Age, between the Amphitheatre and Villa Tigellio.
> Within the Garden there are some cisterns and a well, the “libarium” known as “Fontana di Palabanda”.
> ...


http://www.sardegnaturismo.it/index.php?xsl=108&s=6356&v=2&c=3209&c1=2123&t=1









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4653315824/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4652683639/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4653294892/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4653274146/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4653253082/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4652635411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4653196432/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4653170128/





More photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/sets/72157607056450985/with/4653101328/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

:applause:

Mancavi tu Cri!


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Gulf of Oristano*










The Gulf of Oristano (Italian: Golfo di Oristano) is a gulf in the Sardinian Sea, near Oristano, in the western Sardinian coast.
It is limited from north by the Cape San Marco, in the Sinis peninsula, and from the south by Cape Frasca. It faces the provinces of Oristano and Medio Campidano. Near the gulf area several wetlands (such as the Stagno di Cabras, the Stagno di Mistras and the Stagno di Santa Giusta).
The main human activities are fishing, fish farming and the manufacture market connected to fish, including the production of botargo. Tourism is also increasingly important, especially in the localities of San Giovanni di Sinis, Marina di Torre Grande and Arborea Lido.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2798289304/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liffu/2589217629/in/photostream/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Watch it in HD! Full screen!


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

View from google streetview: *Pistis beach*










*Pistis*
Is a growing small tourist centre, it surmounts both the S’Enna and S’Arca creeks, which are very rocky and jagged, characterized by basalts and beaches shaped by the wind and by the sea action, and the 1.5 kilometers long beach of Is Arenas 'e S'Acqua and S'Ollastru which arrives to the Torre dei Corsari tourist centre.

*The sea*
as said, Pistis offers a huge sandy shore among high dunes together with several natural little pools suitable for children' amusement. Its extent guarantees quite and peace even in the summer week end.
S'Enna e S'Arca bay is a paradise for fishermen due to its impassable and secluded reef.

*The dunes*
characterize all Costa Verde but here in Piscinas, Scivu, Torre dei Corsari and Pistis they show a real saharian habitat.
The Mistral gives incessantly force to the sea to gather lots of sand on the coast and to push them to the hinterland, then it moulds dunes continuously.
How's strange, even if the habitat seems to be hostile to vegetation, here juniper and mastic well growth as well as in spring wallflower, sea lily and yellow corn poppy

*Facilities*
Pharmacy and first aid station are at Torre dei Corsari (10 km far).
Renting a house is the only available tourist accommodation, you can get it by the owners or by local agencies, infat there are no other kind of tourist receptivity at all.
A few of facilities are at visitors' disposal, a kiosc on the beach, renting beach umbrellas, deckchairs, canoes, twin-hulled boats, rubber dinghies.

*Advices*
Sea
The sea of the Costa Verde is typical of the western of Sardinia, it is spectacular and wild, seldom calm, so formidable and sometimes hostile. It is evident that on days when the sea is more agitated and necessary care and caution.
Shopping
Pistis doesn't have supermarkets, you can supply in Guspini and Terralba or in the closest village Sant'Antonio di Santadi (3 km far).
Water
The houses are well equipped with thousand litres tanks (actually there is a two time almost a week of stream water supply) that guarantee undrinkable water. It's suitable for cooking and washing only, so you must stock drinkable water free by sources in Marceddì, Terralba e Guspini or otherwise buying it.
Fuel supply
In the sea place of Pistis there are no refueling stations for fuel, the closest petrol stations are located in Terralba, San Nicolò d'Arcidano and Guspini.

*How to get there*
Pistis can be reached from either North or South along the state road SS 131, and also can be reached by the resort and localities of Costa Verde.
Coming from the North along state road SS 131, leaving the state road to Marrubiu, is also possible an alternative route, much shorter, making the dam of Marceddì, the dam is not practicable but is commonly used.
Coming from the South along state road SS 131 out of the state road in Sanluri or coming from the South along state road SS 126, for example from Fluminimaggiore.
http://www.lacostaverde.eu/sea/pistis/pistis.htm










http://maps.google.it/maps?q=pistis...=XMAffQ3OyqL8vbsQMpI70g&cbp=12,69.93,,0,-1.19


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

*Monte d'Accoddi* (Sassari)




















*Tamuli giant's tomb* (Macomer)




















*Nuraghe Palmavera* (Alghero)




















*Nuraghe Burghidu* (Ozieri)




















*Nuraghe Erigranzanu* (Goceano)





















_More photos ...​_


----------



## Martin H Unzon (Sep 20, 2005)

Que hermosa tierra a la que nos liga a los latinoamericanos algo de sangre en comun...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


nice photos and nice read.....thanks.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Porto Pino*


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Old South Sardinian Houses*









http://www.sufurriadroxu.it/public/?page_id=11


----------



## trevor60 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Dune bianche - Porto Pino Teulada*









*Quarzo - Is Arutas*









*Girl - Is Arutas*








*Ulassai - Ogliastra*


----------



## anticalcare (May 3, 2009)

che bel quarzo! :cheers:


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Belle foto trevor! kay:


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*City of Olbia*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukabomba/2802632683/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


again, beautiful photos....


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/taurielloanimaliorchidee/5447677003/in/contacts/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Baunei - Ogliastra area*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/parziganes/3809425224/in/photostream/


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Sardinia is awesome! :bow:


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Isili - Lake San Sebastiano*



















Sardegna, Isili (CA), lago San Sebastiano con affiorante il tacco calcareo che nella sua sommità ospita la chiesetta omonima raggiungibile quando il lago artificiale è in secca.

Foto di RoLiXiA su Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio_romano_liscia/5482628110/in/contacts/


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Floating...


----------



## anticalcare (May 3, 2009)

w3deco said:


> *Baunei - Ogliastra area*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bella :nocrook:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

just amazing!


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful sandy ocean floor.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Arbatax Park*










http://www.arbataxpark.com/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cagliari*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cagliari
http://visit-cagliari.it/en.html


Cagliari by Dajethy di dajethy, su Flickr


Cagliari Centro Castello di dajethy, su Flickr


Cagliari Zona Buon Cammino di dajethy, su Flickr


Cagliari Alba di un Nuovo Giorno di dajethy, su Flickr


Piazza Yenne Cagliari di dajethy, su Flickr


Piazza San Sepolcro Cagliari di dajethy, su Flickr


Santa Eulalia Cagliari di dajethy, su Flickr


Largo Farlo Felice - Piazza Yenne Cagliari di dajethy, su Flickr


Parco della Musica Cagliari by Dajethy di dajethy, su Flickr


Piazza Carlo Alberto Cagliari di dajethy, su Flickr


Palazzo Regio & Cattedrale Cagliari di dajethy, su Flickr


Cagliari Marina Piccola  di dajethy, su Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Autumn in *Cagliari*


City Tour - Città del sole di diego_lecca, su Flickr


Porto in burrasca... di diego_lecca, su Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Sardinia is so beautiful....:cheers2:


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

Tanks!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to see more pics of Sardinia please..


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Winter in Sardinian mountain.. 



w3deco said:


> *Reporage 1 Febbraio sul Bruncu Spina*
> 
> Poche ore fa l'utente Vixt, del forum di bruncuspina.com e da Gianluca G, ci ha regalato queste splendide fotografie, che testimoniano la situazione neve a quota 1600 metri circa. Il manto appare molto irregolarmente distribuito dai forti venti che ieri hanno spostato la neve, molto leggera a causa delle basse temperature.
> 
> ...


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

From old Villasimius' tower...























































Dall'album di Efisio Atzeni su facebook: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1334424726877.2041099.1418834555&type=1


----------



## Refixul (Nov 30, 2010)

Dopo aver passato le ultime tre ore della mia vita a scoprire e riscoprire la mia bellissima terra ho pensato:
"Ma perché c***o non hanno girato il Signore Degli Anelli in Sardegna!"
--
Translation for not-italian speakers

After using few hours discovering (and re-discovering) my beautiful land, I've though:
"Why the f**k they don't have set The Lord Of The Rings in Sardinia!"


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Refixul said:


> Dopo aver passato le ultime tre ore della mia vita a scoprire e riscoprire la mia bellissima terra ho pensato:
> "Ma perché c***o non hanno girato il Signore Degli Anelli in Sardegna!"


Hai guardato tutto il thread dal primo all'ultimo post? 

Beh si in effetti la nostra isola si presta ad ambientazioni tra le più varie... scogliere, spiagge, paludi, laghi, fiumi, piccoli deserti, montagne, foreste, canyon, isolette, promontori, faraglioni, pianure, etc etc... tutte concentrate in appena 24mila kmq.

Però c'è anche da dire che il mondo è grande, e si trovano ambientazioni spettacolari anche da altre parti. La peculiarità nostra forse è quella di avere molto (dal punto di vista naturalistico) e diversificato in relativamente poco spazio.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Chia*










http://maps.google.it/maps?q=chia&l...8.886824,8.861589&fspn=0.019475,0.038581&z=15


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

:master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:

EXCELENTE
Tu increíble thread me ha hecho querer saber más de Sardinia, lo voy a leer con mucha atención, muchas gracias por compartir.
Saludos desde Montevideo, Uruguay


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Gran Canyon di Costa Paradiso by mbald60, on Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Supramonte di Oliena*










More info: http://www.sardegnaturismo.it/en/point-of-interest/supramonte-di-oliena


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow incredibile


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Bacu Padente - Baunei*

http://maps.google.it/maps?q=baunei...581&t=h&hnear=Baunei+Ogliastra,+Sardegna&z=12


Mario di voyager7000, su Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Molara Island*

http://maps.google.it/maps?q=isola+...0.075682,0.154324&t=h&hnear=Isola+Molara&z=13


islas di amazzone, su Flickr


*Punta Cannone - Tavolara Island*


Punta Cannone,Tavolara di amazzone, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Amazing island! The colors, the sea, the sky, everything is in harmony in this land. Great pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic, alluring photos from Sardinia...:cheers2:


----------



## Refixul (Nov 30, 2010)

w3deco said:


> Hai guardato tutto il thread dal primo all'ultimo post?
> 
> Beh si in effetti la nostra isola si presta ad ambientazioni tra le più varie... scogliere, spiagge, paludi, laghi, fiumi, piccoli deserti, montagne, foreste, canyon, isolette, promontori, faraglioni, pianure, etc etc... tutte concentrate in appena 24mila kmq.
> 
> Però c'è anche da dire che il mondo è grande, e si trovano ambientazioni spettacolari anche da altre parti. La peculiarità nostra forse è quella di avere molto (dal punto di vista naturalistico) e diversificato in relativamente poco spazio.


Si si ho letto tutto il thread... le foto sono splendide!

A me è capitato di avere amici di diverse nazionalità (svizzeri, tedeschi, inglesi, spagnoli) che ho portato in giro per la sardegna...
Ogni volta alla fine del viaggio mi dicevano che non avrebbero mai creduto che ci fosse tutta questa roba così diversa in una sola isola...

"La Sardegna è un'altra cosa: più ampia, molto più consueta, nient'affatto irregolare, ma che svanisce in lontananza. Creste di colline come brughiera, irrilevanti, che si vanno perdendo, forse, verso un gruppetto di cime… Incantevole spazio intorno e distanza da viaggiare, nulla di finito, nulla di definitivo. È come la libertà stessa." 

Lawrence lo aveva già capito...:lol:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Alghero, la piccola Spagna in Sardegna*

Non ti sei accorto come vola il tempo por *MSM*, no Flickr

*Stintino*

Stintino - Il sottomarino por Alessandro Ornelli, no Flickr

*Castelsardo*

Castelsardo e i suoi colori por antonè, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bellissime foto


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alghero , Italy*


Via della Misericordia por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alghero , Italy*


Alguer por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Sardinien 2011 por gumtau, en Flickr


Porto Cervo terrace por Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, en Flickr


Watch exhibition at Porto Cervo por Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, en Flickr


Sardegna - Porto Cervo - Scorcio por fotografo per caso, en Flickr


Porto Cervo por x4rop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Cervo Hotel, Costa Smeralda Resort—Pevero Golf Club por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


Cervo Hotel, Costa Smeralda Resort—Pevero Golf Club por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


MAXI CUP PORTO CERVO 2011 por Arek i Madzia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Italy*


Colonna Resort Hotel por diego.lecca, en Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reflexpicture/7392376082/in/contacts/

:drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow bellissima


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

Bortigali - Nuraghe Orolo (Nuragic civilization - 1800 A.C.)


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

*Pozzomaggiore (Sassari) - "Ardia" of St. Constantine Emperor*

THE FESTIVAL:

On July 6 Vespers (Su Pesperu)

Flags of Saint Constantine and other saints of the country. On the afternoon of July 6, flags and religious knights go home of the obri. Ended dressing caddu ‘e punta and stock, we proceed with the blessing of the flags with the grain and flowers and the breaking of the auspicious dish. Blessing of the flags. Breaking auspicious plate. The procession, in front of riders and flags in tow, goes to church to pick up the clergy and go to the shrine of St. Constantine. Riders stop in the back streets of via Ulumos, as soon as the procession reaches the church, begins dared. The rifle placed against the churchyard and fire blanks at the beginning of the street, is the all-clear. Su caddu ‘e punta, crown, red shirt, flag in hand, leave in a wild ride and elegant to the church, he entered the gate, takes a round counterclockwise around the sanctuary and stands before the church. Leave other stocks, two by two, dressed in red and also in pairs, travel the same path of su caddu ‘e punta and reach it. Gradually, all the riders do the same rite, some pairs are formed by two riders, others on three. They run fast, but always elegant and perfectly matched. The speed, composure among the knights are the characteristics of a good climb.

Caddu ‘e punta. The pending departure. Stocks. Departure. Once all the riders, including children with little horses, arrived in the square, opened the second moment of the race. Su caddu ‘e punta part and without notice in a frantic race around the church, followed by stocks and other knights of a hundred. Three times clockwise, toward the “good”, three turns counterclockwise to the “evil”. The people are massed along the route and in the churchyard, dust and gunfire. It is the commemoration of the Battle of Milvian Bridge, where Constantine defeated Maxentius and Christianity is the victory of good over evil. Legend has it that Constantine won thanks to a dream “in hoc signo vinces” and Constantine had the cross painted on the signs of war. In this way the iconographic tradition depicts the saint knight, on a white horse, with the crown and the flag and the symbol of the dream and of Christianity, the cross. Gone are the times around the church, the knights regained their output of the churchyard and get ready for another big climb away. Concluded that we went back to s’oberaju’s home.

The seven. The party

The morning of the seven repeat the same ritual of vespers. Only differences are a climb in most of the riders and the band taking part in the procession. The three saints, St. Constantine, St. Helena and St. Sylvester are brought in procession. Each truck has its richly decorated with carpets of rich local tradition with flowers. As for the party in September, the saints are carried on the shoulders. Until a few years ago a feature of the festival was the celebration of Mass in conjunction with dared, with a superimposition of the sacred and the profane. In this context, the same dared has a sacred meaning in the repetition and remembrance of the victory of Christianity over paganism. The laps around the church dissolve man from evil, represented by paganism and show the path of good, in fact represented by Christianity. The banners of flags, depicting the cross, are the very symbol of the battle of Milvian Bridge. Recent years, much effort was made break the tradition and celebrate dared and Mass at two different times and to allow the use of the Mass with the pilgrims, but losing in a way, not only history, but the true and sacral meaning of dared.

On the evening in the church is the exchange of flags s’oberaju outgoing delivery the flag to s’oberaju that will have the task of organizing the festival the following year.

In the streets adjacent to the churchyard you have hundreds of stalls selling the most typical roast fish and nougat and sweets. There are several dining options “sas barracas” prepared by the Committee and Associations of the country, in the churchyard is devoted to rides for the kids.

The Obri (S’Oberaju)

S’oberaju has the task of organizing the festival together with the committee, keep the flags of the saint and the funeral with the flag draped in mourning. S’oberaju choose su caddu ‘e punta, who will have the honor to drive the dared representing the holy and, in turn, su caddu’ e punta choose the top six stocks, which have the task to support him during the wild ride around the church and avoid the other riders who exceed them.

The festival is repeated in the same way on August 31 and September 1, Santu Antineddu. The only difference is that the saints are brought by the shoulder rather than to the truck adorned. The festival is more intimate, there are no tourists in July, there is a smaller number of horses, stalls. Perhaps this party was intended to allow even those who in July was busy with farm work, you can join the party.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice...kay:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

perfect


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for all the pics guys


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.sardegnadigitallibrary.it/index.php?xsl=626&s=17&v=9&c=4461&id=485126


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.sardegnadigitallibrary.it/index.php?xsl=626&s=17&v=9&c=4461&id=348240


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basilica di Saccargia


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Cagliari 










http://eidesia.com/uploads/page_fold/Piazza_Yenne.jpg


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Nuraghe Ardasai - Seui*, Ogliastra area - *Sardegna*









http://www.juzaphoto.com/galleria.php?t=812785&l=it


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Cagliari SkyLine by dajethy, on Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Cagliari : tribute-video


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Cagliari*

Poetto Cagliari by Alessandro Ravastini, on Flickr

Dalla Sella del Diavolo (CA) by Bruno Melis, on Flickr

Cagliari - Vista da via Martini by Alex Follesa, on Flickr

_PAE0619 by Fabri.73, on Flickr

Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy by Riccardo Guantini, on Flickr

Cagliari by Dajethy by dajethy, on Flickr

Escursione improvvisata ;-p by jpalex , on Flickr

peacock ninja by Roberto Defraia, on Flickr

Chiesa della Purissima by cristianocani, on Flickr

Marina Piccola - Cagliari by Bruno Melis, on Flickr

Il tempo... by Winter Guest, on Flickr

[Explore 37] Zapatillas abandonadas by Zé.Valdi, on Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Cala Sinzias*


CALA SINZIAS by nitto77, on Flickr


2013-06-23-214 by resortgardenbeach, on Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Ogliastra *area

La Sardegna è bella, anche vista così! by Roberto Click, on Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

cruise in Cagliari


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Bisarcio, Ozieri*









http://rete.comuni-italiani.it/foto/2008/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/2474-600x800-375x500.jpg


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*scivu*


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Surf Destinations Sardinia*














































http://www.revoltsurf.com/surftravel/Sardinia/index.html


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

http://motorsport.motorionline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/sardegna_wrc_2015.jpg

*Sardinia WRC*

_Rally Italia Sardegna | Jumping in the dust_
http://www.rallyitaliasardegna.com/en


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

Daniele Macis
La spiaggia di Tinnari


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Metro Cagliari*

Cagliari by Decap Pascale, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Some landings in Cagliari ...


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

Northwest Sardinia by European Space Agency, su Flickr



European Space Agency said:


> Northwest Sardinia
> This image over part of the Italian island of Sardinia comes from the very first acquisition by the Sentinel-2A satellite.
> 
> Launched in the early hours of 23 June, the ‘colour vision’ mission for Europe’s Copernicus programme delivered its first image of Earth on 27 June, which covered a 290 km-wide strip from Sweden down to Algeria – including part of Sardinia.
> ...


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Le Saline (Stintino) by GiuseppeJus, su Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Capo Caccia*


Capo Caccia - Sardinia by Katharina, en Flickr


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

*S A S S A R I*​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Palau*

Capo d'Orso - Palau - Sardinia by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Tharros*


Tharros_s_GiovannidiSinis-10 by Mark Cerizza, su Flickr


tharros by victor van der ree, su Flickr


Tharros by Cristiano Cani, su Flickr


SARDEGNA, 2010 by Alessandro Vianello, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Nora, Pula, Cagliari*


... @nora by Davide Baraldi, su Flickr


Sardegna - NORA by Jedidi, su Flickr


Nora - Pula by rupertalbe - rupertalbegraphic, su Flickr


Parco archeologico - Rovine di Nora (Sardegna) by Freak_Irish_Sister, su Flickr


LIS_7024 by Lisa Bu, su Flickr


Nora. Domus by Pilar Torres, su Flickr


Nora - strada urbana by Cristiano Cani, su Flickr


Curva punico-romana by Alessandro Cani, su Flickr


LIS_7001 by Lisa Bu, su Flickr


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)

*Daily Mirror -* Lightning bolts illuminate night skies in dramatic pictures taken by brave photographer
_Amazing images of violent storm were shot in Sardinia, Italy, from Daniele Macis' rooftop._


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.sardegnaturismo.it/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/digital_159925.jpg


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

summer is coming

*Campulongu*


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

#sardinia #cagliari #ogliastra #summer #amazing #instalike #instamood #destination #everywhere #sardegnaofficial #sardegna #boat #picoftheday by LOVE ISLAND, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

#cagliari #sardinia #love #sardinialove #casteddu #castello #city #kalaris #sky #walls by Laura Crudu, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.interris.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Cagliari.jpg











http://www.lifetrek.si/wp-content/uploads/sardinija-01.jpg











http://www.hotelnautiluspoetto.com/...5/06/Cagliari-from-the-sea-e1435168427667.jpg











https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/09/9b/10/13/cagliari.jpg











http://www.kalariseventi.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/kalariseventi2.jpg











https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CHOtlNiWsAIvS4z.jpg











http://img.tcol.it/tc/tc_img_seo/gu...su_cagliari_4e68f70fe5909_20110908_071039.JPG











http://www.bbilperugino.com/bastione.jpg











http://www.bcomfortcagliari.it/foto_camere/BB-Cagliari-Comfort_3_201104061045000000x994503.jpg











https://www.bed-and-breakfast.it/foto/580/b_58004032015102827829.jpg


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Marina di Cagliari, Cagliari (CA), Sardinia, Italy Cagliari's Marina and the port of Cagliari are open all year round to private and commercial vessels including fishing boats, private yachts, ferries and large cruise liners during summer months. Loca by Sardinia Beachclub, su Flickr



Baia Azzurra, Quartu Sant'Elena, (CA), Sardinia, Italy A fine grained narrow sandy beach with limited room and is used by local residents and guests at the nearby camping site, so it gets very crowded in the summer months. There are no facilities on th by Sardinia Beachclub, su Flickr



Tempio Pumico, Poetto, Cagliari (CA), Sardinia, Italy #tempiopunico #poetto #cagliari ĺ#sardiniabeachclub #sardinia #sardegna #сардиния #sardaigne #sardinien #sardinië #italy #италия #italien #italie #italië #dji #skypixel #nofilter by Sardinia Beachclub, su Flickr



Torre di Piscinnì, Domus de Maria (CA), Sardinia, Italy #torredepiscinni #domusdemaria #sardiniabeachclub #sardinia #sardegna #сардиния #sardaigne #sardinien #sardinië #italy #италия #italien #italie #italië #dji #skypixel #nofilter by Sardinia Beachclub, su Flickr



Spiaggia di Campus, Villasimius (CA), Sardinia, Italy #spiaggiadicampus #villasimius #sardiniabeachclub #sardinia #sardegna #сардиния #sardaigne #sardinien #sardinië #italy #италия #italien #italie #italië #dji #skypixel #nofilter by Sardinia Beachclub, su Flickr



La Cinta, San Teodoro (OT), Sardinia, Italy #lacinta #santeodoro #sunandbass2016 #sardiniabeachclub #sardinia #sardegna #сардиния #sardaigne #sardinien #sardinië #italy #италия #italien #italie #italië #dji #skypixel # by Sardinia Beachclub, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Landing to #cagliari #casteddu #sardinia #sardegna #blue #sky #fly #aeroplane #sea #mediterraneo #mediterranean #traveltheworld #travelling #home #travelgram by Michele Vascellari, su Flickr



Cagliari - Autumn Spring by Giuseppe Mercolella, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Cagliari by stwebm, su Flickr


Cagliari by stwebm, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Bithia by Martin Elliss, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

flickr W&T記事簿 Cagliari set



DSC_4064 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4068 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4072 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4053 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4054 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4099 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4105 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4113 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4114 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



imag2837-01 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4126 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4131 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



imag2840-01 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4137 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4146 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4149 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4150 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4182 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4161 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4201 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

flickr W&T記事簿 Cagliari set / part 2



DSC_4251 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4244 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4256 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4259 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4277 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4275 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4304 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4329 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4347 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4351 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



imag2845-01 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4365 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4371 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



imag2849-02 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4415 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



DSC_4421 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr



imag2854-01 by W&T記事簿, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Gianluigi Cogo Cagliari set




2010-06-10 16.55.22 by Gianluigi Cogo, su Flickr



2010-06-10 16.55.25 by Gianluigi Cogo, su Flickr



2010-06-10 16.55.37 by Gianluigi Cogo, su Flickr



2010-06-11 14.34.36 by Gianluigi Cogo, su Flickr



2010-06-12 10.49.43 by Gianluigi Cogo, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Martin Elliss Cagliari set




Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr




Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Piazza Carlo Alberto by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cathedral of Santa Maria by Martin Elliss, su Flickr



Cagliari by Martin Elliss, su Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Fritz We set



DSC04314 by Fritz We, su Flickr



DSC04312 by Fritz We, su Flickr



2011-08-10 20.50.10 by Fritz We, su Flickr



2011-08-10 21.32.16 by Fritz We, su Flickr



2011-08-10 21.24.06 by Fritz We, su Flickr



DSC04307 by Fritz We, su Flickr


----------



## Pietro F. (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Sardinia by Scott Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Sardinia by Bec Wilkins, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Sardinia by Blake Habshey, on Flickr


----------



## Pietro F. (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Pietro F. (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Akires (May 16, 2015)

*Lequarci falls - Seui*


----------



## Akires (May 16, 2015)

*Capo Ferro Lighthouse - Arzachena*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I didn't know this beautyful island has its own thread. 

Cagliari:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

cave of Neptune near Alghero:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A snake taking a bit of rest in the sun near lake Boratz


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

limestone cliffs near Santa Maria Navarrese:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Alghero at night:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The skyline of Alghero:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

More Neptune cave:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Su Nuraxi di Barumini









(own shot)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Su Nuraxi di Barumini









(own shot)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Bosa:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Bosa:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Altiplano di Golgo:


----------



## felis (Jul 19, 2006)




----------

